# where to buy florabase or eco complete?



## enzotesta (Dec 20, 2011)

I am looking to buy either florabase or eco complete to setup a 33gal...anyone know where I can buy at a good price?...thanks


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Try King eds


----------



## Aswain (Mar 20, 2011)

J and l aquatics in burnaby sells seachem fluorite. They have best prices around for almost anything in their store. Only downside is no freshwater fish.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Try April's aquarium . ( eye rolling emoticon) 
I have a decent price. If you live in Vancouver.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.235438,-123.185160


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a full bag that I put into a tank for a month but never planted anything.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

If you want, you can get flourite at j&l for $18..haven't seen a cheaper price than that around here. There is eco at king eds, it goes for $29.99 a bag.


----------

